# Spring Gulch Campround



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Just wondering if any Outbackers will be here July 4th to the 8th? Stop by and say hi if you are. We will be in the upper section (large and shaded) near the upper pool.

This will be our first time at this campground, reviews looked pretty good. Anyone been there? How was it?

It's located in New Holland, PA just outside of Lancaster.


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

RDS said:


> Just wondering if any Outbackers will be here July 4th to the 8th? Stop by and say hi if you are. We will be in the upper section (large and shaded) near the upper pool.
> 
> This will be our first time at this campground, reviews looked pretty good. Anyone been there? How was it?


My family camped there two years ago and liked it very much. We too camped in the upper section. The sites in our opinion were a decent size and well shaded. We liked camping further out from the business of Lancaster. If you're there on a Friday, you might want to go to the Green Dragon Flea Market in Ephrata, if you enjoy things like that. My family always has a good time going and looking for some bargains.

Have fun!


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

shelty said:


> Just wondering if any Outbackers will be here July 4th to the 8th? Stop by and say hi if you are. We will be in the upper section (large and shaded) near the upper pool.
> 
> This will be our first time at this campground, reviews looked pretty good. Anyone been there? How was it?


My family camped there two years ago and liked it very much. We too camped in the upper section. The sites in our opinion were a decent size and well shaded. We liked camping further out from the business of Lancaster. If you're there on a Friday, you might want to go to the Green Dragon Flea Market in Ephrata, if you enjoy things like that. My family always has a good time going and looking for some bargains.

Have fun!
[/quote]

Thanks for the info. We love a good Flea Market.


----------



## Adam S. (Jun 11, 2012)

I was thinking of heading there soon...please let us know what you think of the place. It looked like a nice place to go. Next trip is up to Maine for us


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Shady Maple for Breakfast wouldn't be a bad idea either!

We like Spring Gulch, most of the sites are large and more private than other campgrounds.

Have a great (extended) weekend!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

You're right, got to go to Shady Maple for breakfast!


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Just got back this morning, we had a great time and I would recommend to anyone. Just make sure you stay in the upper newer section. Nice sized sites and shaded.

Make sure you go to the Shady Maple for breakfast, it was great!!


----------

